# EWCM CD8...



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i have started taking clomid again after a break. when i took it before i remember getting ewcm, which i very rarely get w/o the pills. i have had really strong ov pains from cd3, and they are the worst today. thinking that this is just normal due to the stimulation of the ovaries i have almost expectected it. however i have just notice i have ewcm today. but i'm only on cd 8. Two questions

could i really ovulate this early? i am not being tracked so have no idea what my ovaries are doing at the mo- i am on 100mg.

would i be able to sustain the pregnancy if i did conceive? i remeber the one month they did track me i was scanned on day 9 and the endometruim was 9mm

many thanks- i don't like to over analyse symptoms but i was a little alarmed when i realised i had ewcm this early on.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Bubble

I have had ewcm as early as cd8 so I would try not to worry.  Do you use OPK's, I know they don't work for everyone but they may give you some indication of when you might ovulate.

A 9mm lining on cd9 is very good I think they like it to be over 8mm and implantation would take place a few days after fertilisation so your lining would still have time to thicken. I would try not to worry too much - I know thats easier said than done.

Good luck   

Jane xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks janie, yeah i do have opk's but due to my cycle being 33 days last itme on clomid and cd28 showing ovulation not cd21, i wasn't planning on using them until next week. i may do one just in case.


thankyou


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I think the day you get a surge and subsequently ovulate can change - I know mine did, so it might be worth starting with the OPK's a bit earlier.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bubble - I usually ov around CD17 -20 and sometimes get what looks like EWCM around CD 8 I start using OPK's around CD12 and NEVER get a surge before CD17.....think I might just get weird CM after my af or something as I usually get lots of EWCM from around CD15.

Does that make sense?


----------

